# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2011 Schedule - Updated 10/12/11



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Essex County Sheriff's Department
Danvers Armory - Danvers, MA
October 23, 24, 25, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 246-0755 or email at [email protected]


----------

